# Need better way to finish crown molding.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is that original crown made of?

A shot from further back might help us see---

A mitered return might look better--possibly in the face of the wall before the cabinet end wall---


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Not sure what it's made of. I think it can be wood. The finish on the picture is kind of mittered already against the other piece on the wall it corners with. Unless you mean to mitter it in a different way. I would really appreciate if you can explain it more.

I won't be able to take another pic until tomorrow, but I really wanted to provide feedback to GC first thing tomorrow morning before they will start paint work.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that existing crown plaster? We had to do one last year that had plaster crown. We ended up using a larger 2 piece crown and going over the existing. Yours is going to be very difficult to make look right.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, it's plaster. Covering it wouldn't be better since the big issue here is to solve for that small part of the wall where it's butting against the other crown. I am trying to figure out the best way to finish it in a way that it doesn't butt the way it is. I think the weirdest part is that it ends straight while the other crown is curved.

Here are some ideas I mocked on photoshop. What do you think? Other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have more of the plaster molding, to do as you have there you would have to extend the molding, but then it still won't work, there isn't enough room for a return.

I hate kill blocks but that would be a good place for one.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Somebody has two screen names:
skuba
skubaman


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

sixeightten said:


> Somebody has two screen names:
> skuba
> skubaman



Not anymore.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't create a second username on purpose. Had simply forgotten I had signed for this forum before.

Anyway, still looking for some suggestions for this problem with crown molding.

What's a kill block?


Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kill block.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Problem solved. They went with one of my ideas and I think it looks good.


----------

